# Event and School Listings updates



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2004)

A few folks have contacted me to inquire about some delays in getting things listed or updated. Right now, I'm currently running about 3 weeks behind on updates...I should be caught up by tomorow.

In the past, I've tried to do updates weekly, but as my own workload has increased, I've had less time to do the '1-off' updates.

So that everyone is aware, I'm changing the update timeframe.

All free events and school/instructor listings will be added to the databases the last week of each month while I work on the magazine.

Any paid advertising/ events listings and/or schools/instructor listings will be added within 48-72 hours of receipt.

I apologize for the inconvenience.
:asian:


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Apr 2, 2004)

You're doing a fantastic job!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 2, 2004)

Bill Cogswell said:
			
		

> You're doing a fantastic job!!!



Agreed!!!!!!!!!
artyon:


----------

